# Modern Windshield Wiper Arms & Switch



## Indecision (Oct 24, 2010)

Car is a 66 GTO. Looking for either a modern windshield wiper arm to replace the old style arm or an adapter to use modern wiper blades. Has anyone heard of or seen anything like this?

Also curious if there is a reproduction switch that has an intermittent function.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

There are electronic "modules" for intermittant wipers....try American Auto wire...they might have them or will send you in the right direction....E


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

no such adapter to change arms, don't new arms fit the splined ends the same? blade holders yes, but why change arms? Actually new arms fit on older spined ends, all the same ends.


----------



## Indecision (Oct 24, 2010)

Because the old style arms only hold old style blades, which suck.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

i put new blades on my old arms no problem, take the blade holder completely off the wiper arm and new ones just click on. DSE makes a new style 7 speed wiper motor and original (looking) switch that bolts right in. not cheap though $325


----------



## Indecision (Oct 24, 2010)

That's exactly what I was looking for! Thanks dude.


----------

